# Need to find a blade guard and splitter for an old saw



## slaphitter (Aug 26, 2007)

My recently acquired OLD Jet contractor saw did not have the blade guard anymore. Lost in time.

It's easy enough to stick a little pop-in splitter into a zero clearance insert, but I do also like to use a blade guard. I'm working with Jet customer service to identify the model that I have, but it's so old I'm assuming that spare parts may be nonexistent.

Any suggestions for aftermarket solutions that are "universal" or can be modified to fit? I've seen the overarm guards, and I guess they are a possibilty. But I'm not in love with the bulk, since I plan to use the right wing for a router table. The overarm will get in the way.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Here is an over-arm guard and a different option for your router

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/tsguard.html










And for your router, use the left wing…

http://www.amazon.com/Bench-Dog-40-031-ProMax-Extension/dp/B00005RHP5/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1/102-3415546-3882525?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1191161765&sr=8-1


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Splitter


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Wayne - do you have the Bench Dog extension? If so, you like?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

No, I've got a Jessem Router table. The bench dog looks interesting. Especially if you have a contractor's saw or a right tilt cabinet saw. Although, I hear it can be installed in the right wing.

I also have a Biesmeyer Overarm guard (waiting for time to install). I hate the delta factory guard.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Try www.acetoolrepair.com. They had the parts for my old Rockwell.


----------



## Dano (May 12, 2007)

Dorje,

I don't want to hijack this thread but I do have the Bench Dog table extension. It is a great piece of work but… the inset is not the size that most people produce so you're stuck using the Bench Dog insert. It would be nice to have options, just something to consider.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dan - I'll send you a PM on the bench dog - even though I'm in the "let these threads go anywhere they go" camp!


----------



## MyronW (Sep 25, 2007)

I've ordered a Mega- Mouth Shark Guard for my old Unisaw. I can't wait to get it- I'll post pics when it gets here someday!

http://www.leestyron.com/sharkguard.php


----------

